# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Preporuke za AS 9-18 kg

## Lora163

Koje sjedalice 9-18 kg vi imate i kako ste s njima zadovoljne?

Mi imamo Maxi-cosi Tobi i Korina mi se uspije osloboditi iz nje!!!  
Sad kupujemo novu, pa bi mi dobro došle preporuke, iskustva....

Thx   :Kiss:

----------


## abonjeko

> Koje sjedalice 9-18 kg vi imate i kako ste s njima zadovoljne?
> 
> Mi imamo Maxi-cosi Tobi i Korina mi se uspije osloboditi iz nje!!!  
> Sad kupujemo novu, pa bi mi dobro došle preporuke, iskustva....
> 
> Thx


Axiss od bebe conforta!!!!

----------


## Dia

mi kupili BC iseos TT

----------


## Loryblue

> mi kupili BC iseos TT


i mi imamo vu. i prezadovoljni smo s njom. drugu ne bi kupila nakon što smo probali ovu.  :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

Romer King plus - bez zamjerke.

----------


## Lora163

hvala curke
još nismo kupili AS, nismo niti imali potrebu jer smo bili bubani
ali sad se bacamo na posao 
i meni je iseos TT zapela za oko, ali mislim si da bi možda radije isofix, kaj mislite? razlika TT i isofixa je samo u tim iso kopčama ili?
za roemer sam čitala da su odlične
još sam snimila i recaro young sport 9-36, ima koja od vas s njima iskustva?

----------


## daddycool

kad već imamo ovako kvalitetnu stranicu 
da ja ne otkrivam toplu vodu, pročitaj o ISOFIX-u

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=25&Itemid=44

----------


## la_mama

A zašto ne bi došla na pregled sutra pa da savjetnici pogledaju zašto ti se curica može osloboditi iz AS ?

----------


## kurioža

ima li netko chicoovu autosjedalicu key1 , baš me zanima da li ste zadovoljni s njome i isto pitanje za mai cosi tobi 
možda da usporedim 
autosjedalice su za 9 -18 kg
falaa

----------


## kurioža

kako se uspije osloboditi ????

----------


## krumpiric

ni meni nije jasno kako se uspije osloboditi,vežeš je bez jakne i stegneš toliko da može stat taman jedva prst između nje i pojasa?Gdje se oslobodi,izvuče rukicu ili?

----------


## neva

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi kupili BC iseos TT
> 
> 
> i mi imamo vu. i prezadovoljni smo s njom. drugu ne bi kupila nakon što smo probali ovu.


Koji je puni naziv te sjedalice? i koja joj je cijena?

----------


## anchi

I mi preporučujemo axiss od bebe conforta.

----------


## clio180

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi kupili BC iseos TT
> 
> 
> i mi imamo vu. i prezadovoljni smo s njom. drugu ne bi kupila nakon što smo probali ovu.


x i mi, i mi!!!  :D

----------


## Cubana

Jana ima Maxi cosi priorifix, ja stegnem do jednog prsta iznad ramena, a ona svejedno gura (rijetko doduše) rukice ispod remena. Prođu samo šake, ali obzirom koliko je inače uporna...
U globalu, MC priorifix nam se pokazala odličnom, je malo veća... ali ne smeta nam.

----------


## Tinkili

> ima li netko chicoovu autosjedalicu key1 , baš me zanima da li ste zadovoljni s njome


imamo čak dvije  :Smile:  key1 i key1X+ (narančastu i sivu)
jednostavno se montiraju, čvrste su, odlično su nam legle u oba auta (clio i golf), bebaču se očito sviđaju, dobro su podstavljene, dobra tkanina, podesivi naslon za glavu...

Ali svejedno beban ima foru da podvuče šaku i uporno gura ruku ispod i pokušava se oslobodit pojasa, jednom mu je to pošlo za rukom, pa smo se istog trenutka morali zaustaviti i pritegnut ga doooobro

----------


## Amalthea

> Jana ima Maxi cosi priorifix, ja stegnem do jednog prsta iznad ramena, a ona svejedno gura (rijetko doduše) rukice ispod remena. Prođu samo šake, ali obzirom koliko je inače uporna...


Cubana, kod ovih sjedalica probaj 1 prst u razini prsa, ne ramena.  1 prst kod ključne kosti je kod malih sjedalica (0 / 0+)

----------


## Cubana

> Cubana, kod ovih sjedalica probaj 1 prst u razini prsa, ne ramena.  1 prst kod ključne kosti je kod malih sjedalica (0 / 0+)


Tnx   :Shy kiss:  
To sam očito negdje previdjela.

----------


## Pina

Cure koje imate *Axiss*, ima li ta sjedalica *Isofix*?

----------


## mg1975

> Cure koje imate *Axiss*, ima li ta sjedalica *Isofix*?


Nema. Vidi link http://www.bebeconfort.com/UK/voitur...stallation.htm .

----------


## kurioža

mi želimo kupiti maxi cosi xp ali sa boosterom, ima li tko kakva iskustva i da li netko zna kako su prošle na testovima , fala

----------


## kurioža

da booster, ah ludara san i gotovo, isofix mislim ,...  :Laughing:

----------


## ivaa

baš si mislim -di ćeš sa tako malom bebom na booster  :Laughing:

----------


## Law

Pozdrav, 

evo jednog tate kome je mama "NAREDILA" da ovaj tjedan kupi novu AS.    :Grin:   :Grin:  
Naš mali Josip aka Buba je prerasao svoju 0+ sjedalicu (imamo 15 mjeseci i oko 13 kg). O skupini koja je slijedeća na redu baš ne znam previše osim što sam vidio na ADACu. E tu počinje problem, tamo su pozitivno ocjenjene samo AS sa Isofixom, a mi toga u autu nemamo. 
Molim Vas malu pomoć oko dvojbe, trojbe... 
U uži izbor su ušle: 
1. BC Iseos TT (nema ocijena na Adacu, ali čujem da je ljudi hvale) 
2. MC Priori XP (osrednje na Adacu) 
3. MC Tobi (osrednje na Adacu, ali vidim ovdje na forumu su ljudi nezadovoljni) 
4. BC Axiss (malo je preskupa u TL, pa se bojim niš od nje) 

Imate li možda kakav bolji prijedlog? 
Puno hvala od jednog tate koji će nagrabusiti od mame (ak mi ne pomognete)  :D  :D

----------


## Law

> U uži izbor su ušle: 
> 1. BC Iseos TT (nema ocijena na Adacu, ali čujem da je ljudi hvale) 
> 2. MC Priori XP (osrednje na Adacu) 
> 3. MC Tobi (osrednje na Adacu, ali vidim ovdje na forumu su ljudi nezadovoljni) 
> 4. BC Axiss (malo je preskupa u TL, pa se bojim niš od nje)


Eto bio gledao sve 4 i svakoj sam našao nešto što mi se ne svidja, ispao sam totalni tutlek u TL-u. Stavio sam sve 4 jednu kraj druge i gledam ih gledam i nikako da odlučim. 
1. Iseos TT - plaše me one bočne stranice koje mogu rukom klimati jer to normalno ili nije ???
2. XP - nemam neku opću zamjerku, ali mi djeluje manje sigurno od Iseo TT
3. Tobi - e ta je glomazna i teška bojim se da nije lako s njom, a i priče po forumu su me još više udaljile od kupovine ove
4. Axiss - sve divno i krasno ali onaj dio koji se okreće mi je nekako klimav, inače mi je sjedalica super, ali moram ženi nekako opravdati zašto je bolje dati 700 kn više za sjedalicu nego za nešto drugo   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Znam da sam dosadan, ali mi muški sve to s tehničke strane, dok me je ženica prvo pitala da što ja mislim hoće li se Bubi svidjati, zamalo da je nisam poslo u ... mislim si ja o sigurnosti, a ona hoće li se svidjati njemu... pa zar toliko različito mislimo (mars - venera ovo ono)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Jao ljudi pomagajte... 
zbunjeni tatek

----------


## Ancica

Evo prijedloga koji ti se mozda nece svidjeti al nema boljeg   :Grin:  

Uzmi onu koja ti je prva na listi onih po volji i zamoli prodavace da podu s tobom da je pokusate namjestit u vase vozilo. Ako pase i ak ti je to dosta, onda si gotov. Ako pase al bi provjerio i drugu, ili ako ne pase, odi po sljedecu na listi i probaj namjestit tu. I tako sve dok ne nades onu koja ti odgovara  8)

----------


## Dia

iseos tt je normalno da se bocne strane klimaju
axiss je navodno ista samo ima onaj sistem da se okrece da lakse bebu stavis u sjedalicu
tobica je lose prosla ocjenama ove godine, a i citao si o problemima

a ancica ti kaze dobro...probaj je namjestiti u auto, to je najbitnije

----------


## Law

Hvala na odgovorima, a jel ima netko iskustva u kojim dučanima ti dozvole da isprobaš sjedalicu?

I smislio sam još jedan trik, prvom prilikom vodim suprugu sa sobom pa nek se i ona znoji u odluci   :Grin:   :Grin:  .


Iduće godine dobivamo još jednu bubu (he he bit će nas 4)   :Love:   :Love:  , pa me zanima kako se organizirate u autu sa dvije sjedalice, mislim do sada se uvijek neko vozio s Josipom odozada ako je bio budan. Kako čovjek udje na zadnje sjedalo s dvije sjedalice sa svake strane  :/  :/ ?

----------


## daddycool

> Hvala na odgovorima, a jel ima netko iskustva u kojim dučanima ti dozvole da isprobaš sjedalicu?
> 
> Iduće godine dobivamo još jednu bubu (he he bit će nas 4)    , pa me zanima kako se organizirate u autu sa dvije sjedalice, mislim do sada se uvijek neko vozio s Josipom odozada ako je bio budan. Kako čovjek udje na zadnje sjedalo s dvije sjedalice sa svake strane  :/  :/ ?


Ako su ozbiljni prodavači onda će dozvoliti u svima. Iskustveno, to jako ovisi o prodavaču i vremenu kojeg u tom trenutku ima.

A što se tiče dvije sjedalice na stražnjem sjedalu, pa nikako. Odrasli sjede naprijed a dijete straga. I kad se na to naviknu od početka, ne bi trebao biti problem. Možeš kupiti ogledala pomoću kojih vidiš dijete u sjedalici 0+ i stvar riješena.

----------


## **mial**

> Kako čovjek udje na zadnje sjedalo s dvije sjedalice sa svake strane  :/  :/ ?


e ovaj problm smo i mi imali ljetos kad smo išli na more jer je bilo 3 odraslih. 
kad sam namjestila sjedalice ja sam od naprijed po sredini ušla iza jer nisam baš bila ziher da mogu jaje smontirati na sredinu zbog curke da ipak nebi bracu s nogom.
a kad smo sami MM i ja s klincima oni iza mi naprijed. seki "damo" na čuvanje bracu pa je glavna   :Smile:  

OT - da li znate koliko me je ljudi pitalo da jesam li normalna što bebu ne držim u rukama već ju mučim u tom čudu i još ju i vežem?????
odgovor - nisam normalna i volim ih mučit!   :Razz:  
- a kako bi još nekog stavila u auto? 
NIKAKO! a ako baš neko želi može na krov ili na haubu što se mene tiće   :Grin:

----------


## Dia

evo neki dan 3 odrasle osobe i 2 bebe;
auto sa 3 vrata, bebe u sjedalicama, ja otraga izmedu njih i jos dvije odrasle osobe naprijed   8)

----------


## Law

> e ovaj problm smo i mi imali ljetos kad smo išli na more jer je bilo 3 odraslih. 
> kad sam namjestila sjedalice ja sam od naprijed po sredini ušla iza jer nisam baš bila ziher da mogu jaje smontirati na sredinu zbog curke da ipak nebi bracu s nogom.
> a kad smo sami MM i ja s klincima oni iza mi naprijed. seki "damo" na čuvanje bracu pa je glavna   
> 
> OT - da li znate koliko me je ljudi pitalo da jesam li normalna što bebu ne držim u rukama već ju mučim u tom čudu i još ju i vežem?????
> odgovor - nisam normalna i volim ih mučit!   
> - a kako bi još nekog stavila u auto? 
> NIKAKO! a ako baš neko želi može na krov ili na haubu što se mene tiće


Da mislim da ćemo se i mi provlačiti nekako   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   (idem na djetu jer trenutno nema šanse da se provučem )....

A ovo što se tiče pitanja je stvarno iritantno, krenule su bake i nas pitat (mislim da one prednjače u tome), ali ja sam to odmah veoma nervozno i odlučno skresao (mislim da je to bio prvi sukob s punicom)     :Grin:   :Grin:  ... ali sad i ona u svom autu ima postavljenu stolicu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sladjanaf

> ali mi muški sve to s tehničke strane, dok me je ženica prvo pitala da što ja mislim hoće li se Bubi svidjati, zamalo da je nisam poslo u ... mislim si ja o sigurnosti, a ona hoće li se svidjati njemu


  :Laughing:  

žena ti je zakon!

----------


## Amalthea

> A što se tiče dvije sjedalice na stražnjem sjedalu, pa nikako. Odrasli sjede naprijed a dijete straga.


A... pa ponekad se može, ako ima mjesta u autu; ja se bez problema vozim otraga uz montirane dvije 9-18 sjedalice.   :Wink:

----------


## Law

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što se tiče dvije sjedalice na stražnjem sjedalu, pa nikako. Odrasli sjede naprijed a dijete straga.
> 
> 
> A... pa ponekad se može, ako ima mjesta u autu; ja se bez problema vozim otraga uz montirane dvije 9-18 sjedalice.


Kolki pa ti auto imaš   :Grin:   :Grin:  ?

----------


## Amalthea

nije baš prevelik C4

----------


## Law

> nije baš prevelik C4


Ja prvo moram na djetu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Šalim se naravno sve se može kad se hoće....

----------


## Loryblue

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dia prvotno napisa
> ...


Bebe Comfort Iseos TT, cijena 1400 kn (toliko smo je mi platili).

btw, sad sam se sitila kako sam ja ispala tuka kad sam išla kupit sidalicu i zapnem kako ja hoću isofix. i neću ništa drugo nego onu koja ima isofix. i nakon po ure povuci-potegni skužim kako i auto mora imat "kopču" za takvu sidalicu  :Embarassed:  
srića pa je prodavačica pametna i uvjerila me kako ja "pametnica" nemam blage veze o čemu pričam i šta želim.  :Grin:

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što se tiče dvije sjedalice na stražnjem sjedalu, pa nikako. Odrasli sjede naprijed a dijete straga.
> 
> 
> A... pa ponekad se može, ako ima mjesta u autu; ja se bez problema vozim otraga uz montirane dvije 9-18 sjedalice.


ma nisam ja ni mislio da se ne može nego da se ne mora
samo je bitno da su klinci tamo gdje im je mjesto

----------


## pale

Evo polako gledamo novu autosjedalicu. Još nije prerasla ovu, ali imamo priliku povoljnije kupnje u TL   :Grin:   pa bi mi AS. Sada imamo MC Cabrio i zadovoljni smo. Opet gledam MC i s obzirom da nemamo mogućnost isofixa ja bi Priori xp... imamo Ford Focus. Kakva su vam iskustva sa ovom AS ?

----------


## litala

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što se tiče dvije sjedalice na stražnjem sjedalu, pa nikako. Odrasli sjede naprijed a dijete straga.
> 
> 
> A... pa ponekad se može, ako ima mjesta u autu; ja se bez problema vozim otraga uz montirane dvije 9-18 sjedalice.


neces jos zadugo   :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## Amalthea

:Laughing:  

Hoću.   :Razz:  

Ovo s dvije AS je situacija kad uz mlađeg povezemo još nekog njegovog vršnjaka. A stariji će ionako biti već 14-godišnjak dok se bebica rodi pa će on uz tatu-vozača.

----------


## Amalthea

Al, super si mi to napisala!   :Love:

----------


## maaja79

i mi molimo pomoc u izboru autosjedalice 9-18

maxi cosi priori 	175EUR
http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-97012707.aspx

chicco key1	165EUR
http://www.chicco.hr/indexHR.htm

bebe confort	175EUR
http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-90047146.aspx

graco	200EUR
http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-95973501.aspx

brevi (125EUR) mi se isto cini ok, ali ovdje vidim da nije bas zgodna za vezanje

----------


## jošmalo

A što je s onima kod kojih piše da su od rođenja do 4. godine? Našla sam na stranici TL-a jednu takvu i piše da košta 399 kn???!!! Marka je Bubu. Pa jel to kaj valja?

----------


## (maša)

mi probali Tobi al nikako nisam mogla namjestit one remene sa federima...koliko god ga stegnem (i pojavi se zeleno da je ok) još uvijek je bilo mjesta za više od prsta između remena i ključne kosti...kad bi ga izvadila i pokušala vratit morala sam otpustit remenje i ponovo sve namještat a i malac uspiej izvuć ruku..

danas probali Romer King duo plus i odlična je...remeni tako ljepo legnu uz tijelo i ima kao izbočen jastuk pod glavom...i lako se kopča..

tak da ja glas dajem Romeru   :Smile:

----------


## Christy

Moj glas ide definitivno za BEBE CONFORT,savrsena je.
Za drugo auto MC priori.

----------


## vissnja

Imamo ponudu za malo skuplji novogodišnji poklon za Nađu i MM i ja se odlučili da to bude AS. Ceo grad smo obišli i u Beogradu nigde nismo našli Bebe Comfort   :Sad:   Ima jedna jedina Priorica u Turbo Limaču i mogu da naručim preko kataloga Romericu. Ali to znači da ne mogu da probam kako mi sedi u autu   :Sad:  
Ima li neko Fiat Tipo i koju AS u njemu???

----------


## giussepe

Moze koja preporuka za AS grupe 1? neko novije iskustvo?
hvala

----------


## palčica

Kupili Romericu King plus, jako smo zadovoljni.

----------


## Jadranka

> Kupili Romericu King plus, jako smo zadovoljni.


Mi isto imamo tu, i nije bas zadovoljan u njoj, puno mu je bolja maxi cosi tobi u bakinom autu. U Romerici nekako nema mjesta, cijeli je skucen.

----------


## palčica

Nama je i preširoka. Valjda ovisi o konstrukciji djeteta. Doduše, prebačen je sa 10,5 mj. jer je plakao u jajetu (tim gore za sigurnost u vožnji). Iskoristili smo kupnju u Slo, povrat poreza i uštedu od 600 kn.  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Moze koja preporuka za AS grupe 1? neko novije iskustvo?
> hvala


BeSafe iZi Comfort X3. Jako smo zadovoljni s njom. Ukljucujuci i bebu.

----------


## giussepe

Ova be safe mi se cini dosta skupa? Skoro 4000 kn.  
Romericu i tobi planiram ici probat s malim!
Nas je isto vise dug nego sirok pa ce mu romerica mozda odgovarati. 
Kakav je pogled van u tim AS? Htjela bi da je AS nesto vislja tako da moze gledati van. Imamo tesku histeriju u voznji u jaju!
Hvala na odgovorima vidjet cu ako se jos netko javi.

----------


## Aurora*

> Ova be safe mi se cini dosta skupa? Skoro 4000 kn. 
> Kakav je pogled van u tim AS? Htjela bi da je AS nesto vislja tako da moze gledati van.


Vi bi sjedalicu sa ISOFIXom? Te su dosta skuplje vidim od onih bez. Mi imamo onu sto se veze pojasevima i ona je kostala upola manje. 

Nisam usporedjivala cijene ostalih sjedalica sa BeSafe jer nakon prve BeSafe jaje sjedalice znali smo da ce i sljedeca biti BeSafe pa stoga uistinu ne znam jesu li ove sjedalice skuplje od drugih...

Htjela sam jos reci da je BeSafe lijepo visoka i da dijete ima odlican pogled iz nje.

Da jos dodam: Clanovi HAKa imaju popust na BeSafe pri kupovini preko njihovog web shopa!

----------


## giussepe

Ipak smo kupili Tobi. Vislja je od Romerice i to je presudilo (a bitno mi je da sve lijepo vidi van)
Prezadovoljan je! Jos smo skinuli naslon za glavu suvozacevog sica pa jos ljepse sve vidi!

----------


## Maruška

> Jos smo skinuli naslon za glavu suvozacevog sica


Ovo nije sigurna varijanta za suvozača.

----------


## giussepe

> Ovo nije sigurna varijanta za suvozača.


Samo kad smo nas troje u autu to vrijedi. Ja se uglavnom vozim iza s njim.

----------


## S2000

Besafe izi comfort (9-18)je oko 2000 kn. Ta od 4000 nije comfort nego combi i ona je od 0-18kg i ide u suprotan smijer voznje sve do 18 kg, otud tolika cijena.

----------


## daddycool

> Samo kad smo nas troje u autu to vrijedi. Ja se uglavnom vozim iza s njim.


svejedno, mislim da je taj naslon za glavu bolje imati ispred sebe ako dođe do sudara nego da sve što proleti kroz vjetrobransko staklo ide odmah u lice.
imao sam u obitelji iskustvo s time pa ti to govorim iz prve ruke.

----------


## giussepe

A ok!
To mi itekako ima smisla!
Hvala puno, za prvu voznju vracamo naslon!

----------

